# Kommentare zu: Hitra-Treff 2006



## Anglerboard-Team (16. August 2006)

Hier könnt ihr diskutieren und kommentieren!


> *Werbung von Hitra Turistservice AS *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schlot (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Hitra-Treff 2006*

Muß Freitag noch arbeiten.
Bei 750 km, 7 Stunden Anfahrt nach Kiel ohne Stau leider nicht machbar.
Denke mal es macht mehr Sinn die 195.- Tacken
für die nächste Norgtour anzusparen.:q


----------



## Anderson (16. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Hitra-Treff 2006*

Leider leider kam die Ankündgung zu spät.#c 
Sind in diesem Zeitraum in Dänemark unterwegs.Aber kann diesen Wochenendtrip wärmstens empfehlen.Wir waren beim ersten Treffen dabei und es hat tierisch Laune gemacht und es wurde das ein oder andere Ringnes vernichtet:q :q .Alles war gut organisiert und wir konnten uns auch mal Oslo anschauen.
Eine klasse Sache
Anderson|wavey:


----------

